# Reliable Real Estate Agent



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi there everybody! My hubby and I are here on our "look see" visit for an impending move to Dubai. I've read a lot about unhelpful real estate agents on this forum, and was wondering if anybody can give me the name of a real estate agent or company that can help us find something without too much hassle. Our budget is around AED 200,000 and we're looking for a 2 bedroom apartment with an ocean view if possible. The Marina area has been recommended to us, as has Palm Jumeirah and Downtown. Not sure if agents work specific areas or not?

BigJimbo can you help out?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Pheebs said:


> Hi there everybody! My hubby and I are here on our "look see" visit for an impending move to Dubai. I've read a lot about unhelpful real estate agents on this forum, and was wondering if anybody can give me the name of a real estate agent or company that can help us find something without too much hassle. Our budget is around AED 200,000 and we're looking for a 2 bedroom apartment with an ocean view if possible. The Marina area has been recommended to us, as has Palm Jumeirah and Downtown. Not sure if agents work specific areas or not?
> 
> BigJimbo can you help out?


Hi there! Welcome to the forum and hopefully Dubai :fingerscrossed: You read correctly, the majority of real estate agents here only have one objective, and that is to see who could get their client to :frusty: first! 

You have quite a decent housing allowance there, it would be great if it were a one lump sum cash allowance to you  I have recently dealt with an agent from Edwards & Towers who specializes in Palm Jumeirah properties among others. The agent is currently on maternity leave though, but you could try calling their office 04-4221291. 

One suggestion is to also consider where your/your husband office will be located, so that you can factor in the traffic congestion/travel time and of course school proximity if you have a kid of school age. 

Good luck house hunting! Don't forget to bring your patience with you. 

Cheers!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

please do a quick search on this forum as there are a couple of recent threads specifically mentioning good agents to deal with along with contact info.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

I can HIGHLY recommend Dana from Brokers Lounge, she came through for me after I'd had a four weeks nightmare trying to find a place - she not only did her job, but really went out of her way to help me. [email protected] / 0559966900.


----------



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Calisthenia and Earthworm88! I'll check these two out =)


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Calisthenia said:


> I can HIGHLY recommend Dana from Brokers Lounge, she came through for me after I'd had a four weeks nightmare trying to find a place - she not only did her job, but really went out of her way to help me. [email protected] / 0559966900.


Any chance you can mention which area of Dubai she deals with? 

It's so unfortunate that one agent can not deal with all Dubai areas.

Thanks.


----------



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes it is unfortunate, but since the prices are changing so fast, you are better of with one agent per area, who will have a deeper knowledge of the area you are looking for.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

twonao said:


> Yes it is unfortunate, but since the prices are changing so fast, you are better of with one agent per area, who will have a deeper knowledge of the area you are looking for.


Completely agree. As a matter of fact, in theory, it's a brilliant idea. Unfortunately, with over 60 thousand + agents in a small city like Dubai, I have yet to find an agent who has a deep knowledge of his own back hand - let alone the area designated to him/her.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

earthworm88 said:


> Hi there! Welcome to the forum and hopefully Dubai :fingerscrossed: You read correctly, the majority of real estate agents here only have one objective, and that is to see who could get their client to :frusty: first! You have quite a decent housing allowance there, it would be great if it were a one lump sum cash allowance to you  I have recently dealt with an agent from Edwards & Towers who specializes in Palm Jumeirah properties among others. The agent is currently on maternity leave though, but you could try calling their office 04-4221291. One suggestion is to also consider where your/your husband office will be located, so that you can factor in the traffic congestion/travel time and of course school proximity if you have a kid of school age. Good luck house hunting! Don't forget to bring your patience with you. Cheers!


Despite phoning and filling in enquiry on their website not a response in 2 weeks, better homes (yes I know they can be a bit mixed) showed me 3 properties on Palm in one evening all in spec. Pm if you want the agent details


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Pheebs said:


> Hi there everybody! My hubby and I are here on our "look see" visit for an impending move to Dubai. I've read a lot about unhelpful real estate agents on this forum, and was wondering if anybody can give me the name of a real estate agent or company that can help us find something without too much hassle. Our budget is around AED 200,000 and we're looking for a 2 bedroom apartment with an ocean view if possible. The Marina area has been recommended to us, as has Palm Jumeirah and Downtown. Not sure if agents work specific areas or not? BigJimbo can you help out?


Saw three nice properties last week ranging from 180-220 pn Palm but will probably stay where I am. You should be ok but agents are a pain here


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> Despite phoning and filling in enquiry on their website not a response in 2 weeks, better homes (yes I know they can be a bit mixed) showed me 3 properties on Palm in one evening all in spec. Pm if you want the agent details


That just proved that real estate agency customer service across the board is pathetically hit and miss. I know that their office is pretty well managed compared to the others I have been to. Thank goodness my Palm issue is settled for now. Thanks for the offer. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

w_man said:


> Any chance you can mention which area of Dubai she deals with?
> 
> It's so unfortunate that one agent can not deal with all Dubai areas.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry didn't see this until now. She deals mainly with Downtown/Old Town but I'm sure she can recommend other agents for other areas.


----------



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

DimpleK said:


> PROPERTY SALES CONSULTANTS required urgently
> 
> Candidate must possess:
> - Outdoor Sales experience
> ...




Haha! If your client also does rentals, perhaps they could give us all some pointers in getting a property agent to return calls to potential renters!!!


----------

